# PVC Blinds... Dangerous?



## cshahar (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone:

I recently purchased a new home... actually an old home, but I am a first-time home-owner! My renovator installed 3 blinds in the kitchen made of PVC. I am hearing bad things about PVC products. He didn't seem concerned, but I noticed they had a bad smell out of the box. That smell has since dissipated. Should I be concerned about long-term off-gassing, particularly in the kitchen?

Thanks!

-Charles


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 6, 2017)

Not unless it's more appetizing than you cooking.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 6, 2017)

About 20 years ago the early PVC blinds had lead in them and they were recalled.  If they are fresh out of the box they're fine.  They'll smell for a couple of days.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 6, 2017)

If vinyl is dangerous we better buy tents, no wait what are tents made of?


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 6, 2017)

And even the ones that had lead in them weren't a concern if you didn't lick or eat them.


----------



## cshahar (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for your replies! Why then is there such mass hysteria about the "poison plastic" on the web? Keep your children away from them... pregnant mothers beware... etc.

-Charles


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 6, 2017)

You are the 1st person I've known to mention it in 76yrs. So, what "mass" have you chosen to subscribe too?


----------



## cshahar (Oct 7, 2017)

Here are some links:
http://www.chej.org/pvcfactsheets/The_Poison_Plastic.html
http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/repair/vinyl-siding-lethal1.htm
http://www.greenpeace.org/international/en/campaigns/detox/polyvinyl-chloride/the-poison-plastic/
http://www.safemarkets.org/toxic-chemicals-in-products/pvc/vinyl-the-poison-plastic
https://toxtown.nlm.nih.gov/text_version/chemicals.php?id=84


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

So, having "elected" to subscribe to these propaganda pontificators, you "elected" to share that propaganda?


----------



## cshahar (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow. What a bizarre response. It grates like sandpaper (pun intended). You seem to be implying that i had some nefarious aim to my post. By the way, i didn't subscribe to anything. I thought that people who were experts at home renovations would have an insider's understanding of the issue, if there was an issue at all. You must be a very charming fellow face to face. I don't really want to hear from you again given your obvious lack of tact and sensitivity.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 7, 2017)

Likewise, and it's only an of subscription, yours.


----------



## Sparky617 (Oct 7, 2017)

csharhar,
I'm not a huge fan of vinyl siding.  Especially as homes are being built closer together.  When a fire happens one of the first thing the fire department does is set up a water cannon between the homes to keep the fire from spreading.  Even with the water cannons, the vinyl siding on adjacent homes will likely melt.  There was a major fire near here a few years ago in a townhouse subdivision under construction.  It was a windy day and a construction worker threw a cigarette butt into the pine straw mulch.  The pine straw caught fire, it traveled up the vinyl siding, and went into the attic through the vinyl soffit.  When it was all said and done 15 homes went up in flames.  The outcome of that fire was several towns in the area prohibit using pine straw for mulch on multi-family housing.  My preferred option is fiber cement (Hardi-Plank) siding or brick.

All that said, I don't see a huge problem with vinyl blinds on the market today.  If you are sensitive you might want to go with a different window covering.  There are numerous items in your new home that will outgas for a few weeks/months after closing.  That new home smell comes from outgasing from the carpet and other building materials.  Just like that new car smell, is from the plastics, carpet, and upholstery (leather, cloth or vinyl).  Having glanced at several of your links they seem concerned about the noxious fumes in a fire, hint, if your house is on fire GET OUT, don't stop to grab your wedding photos.  Grab the kids and get out.  They're also concerned about manufacturing, plastics are everywhere.


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

Sparky617 said:


> csharhar,
> I'm not a huge fan of vinyl siding.  Especially as homes are being built closer together.  When a fire happens one of the first thing the fire department does is set up a water cannon between the homes to keep the fire from spreading.  Even with the water cannons, the vinyl siding on adjacent homes will likely melt.  There was a major fire near here a few years ago in a townhouse subdivision under construction.  It was a windy day and a construction worker threw a cigarette butt into the pine straw mulch.  The pine straw caught fire, it traveled up the vinyl siding, and went into the attic through the vinyl soffit.  When it was all said and done 15 homes went up in flames.  The outcome of that fire was several towns in the area prohibit using pine straw for mulch on multi-family housing.  My preferred option is fiber cement (Hardi-Plank) siding or brick.
> 
> All that said, I don't see a huge problem with vinyl blinds on the market today.  If you are sensitive you might want to go with a different window covering.  There are numerous items in your new home that will outgas for a few weeks/months after closing.  That new home smell comes from outgasing from the carpet and other building materials.  Just like that new car smell, is from the plastics, carpet, and upholstery (leather, cloth or vinyl).  Having glanced at several of your links they seem concerned about the noxious fumes in a fire, hint, if your house is on fire GET OUT, don't stop to grab your wedding photos.  Grab the kids and get out.  They're also concerned about manufacturing, plastics are everywhere.



I agree with Sparky 100%
I installed the wood type blinds in my home in Texas
I threw out the vinyl because the wife told me to.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 7, 2017)

So buy wood ones and then think about the finish on those.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 8, 2017)

There are other options besides blinds, be it wood, vinyl or faux wood. Consider cellular shades if it makes you feel better. You may get rid of the blinds and find that there's radon in the house....go figure.


----------



## cshahar (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks all. I think I will hold off throwing out the PVC blinds, simply on the basis of your statements.


----------

